# Westworld



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Did anybody see the first episode of Westworld the other day?

What did you make of it?

I've never seen the original movie, was out nearly 20 years before I was born and didn't really know about it.

Very intrigued after seeing this first episode though.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I did...I watched the first episode and the original movie yesterday. Apart from the theme park and malfunctioning robots they are nothing alike. In the movie there is also a Roman world and Medieval world all in the same story.

The episode seems to go into a different direction. Interesting so far...will see what happens.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> Did anybody see the first episode of Westworld the other day?
> 
> What did you make of it?
> 
> ...


I'm like you, only watched the 1st episode last week and haven't seen the film at all

Very intrigued by the whole thing and with it being HBO you generally know it's going to be of a certain calibre

Definitely watching the rest of the series

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

ive seen the film, and its a good movie, maybe a bit dated if watched again.

I watched first episode, and thought its loosely along the same line, robots in a theme park going wrong.
Not sure yet if I will be watching for series after series, but will give it a few more episodes to see if the story really gets going, particularly the cowboy killing other robots, who I guess must be AKA Yul Brynner robot.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

watched ep 1 and 2, the story is starting to take shape so I'm getting engrossed  The film was a classic and it looks like the series will follow a similar storyline...ish albeit brought up to date.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well just watched episode 2.....oh my. Think we have a little taster of what is to come.

Very excited for this.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody still watching this. Just saw tonights episode. It's definitely getting some momentum now.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like a great show. Saw episode 4 earlier and really enjoyed it! I'll def be staying with this. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have seen the 1st couple of episodes then had to download the film and watch it on saturday night.... 

Obviously the film is showing its age but the series is really engrossing so far, really well put together and beautifully filmed too, needless to say its got me gripped :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Watching it with a lady friend and have to agree. First episode was a bit meh, second episode gave you more information to piece together what's going on. Think it will be a good one.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

stopped watching half way through last week. got bored with the slowness of it.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i'm staying with it but i wish they'd put a bit more plot into the episodes, it's real slow.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

K777mk2 said:


> stopped watching half way through last week. got bored with the slowness of it.


aah noooooo......



alfajim said:


> i'm staying with it but i wish they'd put a bit more plot into the episodes, it's real slow.


I am sure it's going to pick up the pace!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

K777mk2 said:


> stopped watching half way through last week. got bored with the slowness of it.


Same here. Watched every episode so far. But fell asleep in everyone. Not going bother with the rest.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Getting really bored with this now - I may give up with it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanted to hate Game of Thrones, but i loved it.

With a similar big budget HBO production, the promise of sex and gore, I really wanted to love Westworld like i ended up loving Game of Thrones, but it just isn't happening yet.

It needs to speed up and turn into Itchy & Scratchy land or it is going to drag on and everyone is going to lose interest. Game of Thrones is a developing story that can run on for series after series, but robots going bad has got to peak quickly and then stop.

Time will tell!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

One brilliant touch i think is the music playing on the old piano, i don't know if people notice it but its always quite classic modern stuff. Great little detail


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, not your typical tracks either, e.g. Soundgarden, Radiohead and the awesome A Forest by the Cure!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So having watched the most recent episode on sky, I'm all in lol. I don't know how many know the true scientific theory on us living in a matrix, from back in the 70's. But this is taking it and running with it, and i love it lol. Lots of layers appearing


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

My wife has given up with this but I enjoy it. Bit of ghost in the machine, 2001 a space odyssey and ground-hog day mixed with a western and no doubt a huge budget.


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

I got bored with this until I stared reading some of the theories on whats going on. Now it all looks very interesting again!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm loving it, can't wait for each episode!

The film is my all time favourite film, the series is loosly based upon it but it looks like it will go into much more detail and give us a twist on the original.

Can't wait for tomorrow evening.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really heating up now. Story is starting to progress now and got me hooked!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm just in it for the boobies  :lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nips more like


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Fell a bit behind but just watched last weeks episode (15th Nov) the one with the 'I can't see the door' bit at the end....

Holy moly bajeeeeebus.... I did not see that coming.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Me neither chum. A little stroke of genius I reckon. I wonder how many more there are? 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Me neither chum. A little stroke of genius I reckon. I wonder how many more there are?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Lol I don't know but anything seems possible now.

Caught up now, watched the latest episode, Thandi Newtons character is kick ass. Always seems to end on a wtf moment! I want the next episode already!

Also finally recognised some piano music, house of the rising sun and back to black.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well...if any of you stopped watching it, sort it out and pick up where you left off.

Stuff going 'cray cray', can't wait for the season finale.

Glad to see it's been renewed for a 2nd series!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The latest episode was outstanding. Yep - heard the choons on the piano too. Brilliant. 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm only 4 episodes in. Trying to catch up but enjoying it at the moment.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That........Final..........Episode........... :doublesho :doublesho

I have never wanted to go back and re-watch an entire series before.

Those that gave up when you thought the going was slow. Turns out, every little detail that you don't even think twice about, means something. 

I beg you to go and pick up where you left off.

I cannot wait for season 2 and if anybody wants to chat about it we should start a new thread titled Spoilers so we can talk without ruining it for anybody.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

I cannot believe it will be 2018 when it comes out!!

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> That........Final..........Episode........... :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> I have never wanted to go back and re-watch an entire series before.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I'm going to rewatch it all again as there are bound to be little clues (and comments) dotted throughout the early episodes.

Fantastic - didn't see that coming.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Totally agree. I'm going to rewatch it all again as there are bound to be little clues (and comments) dotted throughout the early episodes.
> 
> Fantastic - didn't see that coming.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of the show that was obvious a lot of the show where you would fall asleep but as it went on it did become better.

The way they started the series was a huge risk i bet they lost a lot of viewers i only went back because there was nothing on TV one night.

I think its one of those series where you should sit and watch all the episodes in a block.

That was a good one with William i did not see that coming.

Again if its not coming back until 2018 that again is a big risk it was good by the end but could also become forgetful.

Some of the characters where hard to get into or like.

There are a lot of female TV stars i would like to see joining the series as a Android. 

Also did anyone see Negan from TWDs right hand man Simon the actor Steven Ogg i wonder is he going to have a big part no pun intended.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

catching up, just watched the episode 7 and 8 

glad i started watching again, - i tend to queue a few episodes up and watch 2 back to back.


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

stangalang said:


> One brilliant touch i think is the music playing on the old piano, i don't know if people notice it but its always quite classic modern stuff. Great little detail


Spotting the music was the highlight of the first half dozen episodes. I love em for using Nine Inch Nails.

must get the last 4 watched


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

The only thing I didn't really pick up on was who William was. Thought Bernard was fairly obvious. And guessed who wyatt was and the fact there were two different time periods being shown. 

Not a bad finale, but not mind blowing.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Continued to enjoy the series, good final episode. Occasionally became a bit pretentious but enjoyed each episode.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

They said it could make the fall of 2017 but most likely 2018... finally got two work colleagues to watch it and can see now how they tried to get the audience in with the nudity, male demographic aspect much the same as game of thrones and hearing there comments of stuff all over the place but getting them to stick with it just building the whole universe the monotony repetition of there existence all the time building characters and levels plots subplots twists and turns just when you think you know a character how your perception is destroyed... fantastic writing and the best thing i have watched in years.


----------

